# General Discussion > Opinions >  Chile vs. Spain... 3rd World vs. 1st World

## Sirius2b

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djR4ZKPsVeA

This is the kind of videos that people like @Wilhelm and @Lynx motivate us to make... 

(Flesh is weak...  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Sirius2b

I think that the Chilean that made the video deserves a price... 

Biased, one-sided,... that is, to respond to the Spaniards with the same medicine... 

Otherwise, these obnoxious people simply do not get the message... 

Regretably...  :Thinking:

----------


## Wilhelm

That video is stupid, because those people and camps are of gypsyies, not spanairds. In France or Italy the gypsies live in ever worse conditions. And please it's not funny to laugh at gypsies, and made videos about them you are a racist.

----------


## ^ lynx ^

I always knew you were one of those retarded panchito trolls full of frustration for being part of the third world. Thanks for confirming it.  :Good Job: 

Please, mods: Deleted this useless thread. I think is time to ban this troll also.

----------


## Sirius2b

> Please, mods: Deleted this useless thread. I think is time to ban this troll also.


Look... no one in this forums likes you, Spaniards. 

The Dutch hate you. 

The French despise you. 

The Italians... well, they could potentialy have liked you, but you were rude and ricist to them. 

Who want people like @Lynx in this forum? 

The only people against me in this forum... is just @Lynx and @Wilhelm...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Sirius2b

It is clear that the video hits a sensible nerve on the Spaniards, the country that currently endanger the European Union with its corruption, living from the German "Steuerzahler"... que no?

Please, start to work and create something productive, before your corruption and self-indulgence destroys the Western World. 

Please, stop believing that the looking for a "celtic heritage" (whatever that means) is going to mean something in the modern world, outside your racist little brains. 

Is just a advice.

----------


## Sirius2b

The video is educative... "Spain, the greatests slums in Western Europe"... 

Of course.

----------


## Wilhelm

Pues vale. Muy bien. Lo que tú digas. Si así eres feliz..

----------


## ^ lynx ^

Let him... the frijolito is calling for a ban.  :Good Job:

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djR4ZKPsVeA
> This is the kind of videos that people like @Wilhelm and @Lynx motivate us to make... 
> (Flesh is weak...  )


What is your point? You constantly put up superficial and terribly deceiving material to paint an obviously exaggerated picture of certain population groups. Why? Do you actually think reasonable people fall for any of your charlatan practices? Do you believe you are addressing an audience of fools? 

Gypsies aren't indigenous Spaniards, neither are mestizos, blacks, mulattos, etc. Gypsies are also social outliers, with a life style very different from mainstream Spaniards. Genetically, they are extremely distant from autochthonous Spaniards. Spaniards cluster with French, Portuguese and N. Italians. They also have some closeness to the Swiss. 

Gypsies!? Must be really terrible living in The Land of the Lost.  :Useless:

----------


## ^ lynx ^

Latin Americans are like that... like Sirious. Always tortured for being part of the third-world and for being non-white. They have an historical inferiority complex towards europeans. I'm glad that Sirious is finally showing his truth face. I wouldn't be surprise if he is the one who upload that ridiculous video to youtube.  :Useless:  Well, he is admiting that he feels "motivated" to make that kind of childish videos... why? Because I post news about his country? How pathetic is that? Typical banana-republic behaviour.  :Useless: 

You have to feel pity for this people.

----------


## Regulus

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djR4ZKPsVeA
> 
> This is the kind of videos that people like @Wilhelm and @Lynx motivate us to make... 
> 
> (Flesh is weak...  )


 
I'm confused on this one -

Are you Chilean? If not why are you using their 'banner'?
It is well known that pro-business policies in that country and the allowance to invest in one's own retirement have contributed to make the economy very strong. 
The video, though, doesn't prove anything. Anyone can document the good things on one side, the bad things on the other, and make a video contrasting the two. Are you suggesting that one cannot find slums in Chile or gleaming buildings in Spain?

Also, I have not read a single thread or post here in this forum that denigrates Chile or its people, so showing its attributes also proves nothing unless you equate Chile with Mexico.

----------


## Sirius2b

> I'm confused on this one -
> 
> Are you Chilean? If not why are you using their 'banner'?


No, I am not Chilean... therefore, of course, I do not use their banner. When I say "us", I mean Latin Americans. 




> It is well known that pro-business policies in that country and the allowance to invest in one's own retirement have contributed to make the economy very strong.


The Chilean economy is... _stable_. 

The _pro-business_ policies that you mention, could be interpreted in many ways. 

One interpetation, is that traditionally USA (and European) interests have had much freedom to do what they please in Chile, and that garantee to them a lot of good press in USA and Europe. 

Good for them. 

As a Mexican, I am glad that my country has not so good press in the USA or Europe... among other things, because we are not so accomodating as some people there want... because the gouvermental structure cannot not go further, OR because plain Mexicans still put a fight against it, with whatsoever means they have at hand. 




> The video, though, doesn't prove anything. Anyone can document the good things on one side, the bad things on the other, and make a video contrasting the two. Are you suggesting that one cannot find slums in Chile or gleaming buildings in Spain?


That's what I say... it is _one-sided_, and _biased_. It is exactly the way the way many Spaniards are, and @Wilhelm and @Lynx are just _examples_ of it. 

But of course, this is not the only forum of the World, don't you believe?

The video itself is a prove, of how Spaniards interact with Chileans in other forums. 




> Also, I have not read a single thread or post here in this forum that denigrates Chile or its people, so showing its attributes also proves nothing unless you equate Chile with Mexico.


No in this forum, no-one have said nothing wrong about Chile in specific. Although @Lynx have dedicated, say, 20 topics in this forum against Mexico (because I am here), he would have instead put similar threads, against Latin America in general... Chile included, of course. 

Do I equate Mexico with Chile? No. 

For starters, in the foreign press Chile will have always better image than Mexico... but, according to me, not for the right reasons, so I don't envy them in that regard. 

Objectively, Chile has better things in some aspects: The Justice system and security right now, are much better. 

On the other other hand, and talking about positive things of Mexico, exclusively in economic terms, we _still_ have a real manufacturing industry. 

In terms of GDP per capita, the difference is not much: Chile 14,982, Mexico 14,266. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...PP)_per_capita

(The one that have to be looked at very close is Brazil... its GDP per capita is growing very fast. 

Did you know that the CIA attempted to murder Lula before it took the presidency? I wonder how they will take that now, a former Marxist Guerrilla member, is going to be the next president of Brazil

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dilma_Rousseff ). 


Regards.

----------


## Sirius2b

Of course, Mexico is in a very bad moment of its history... the worst that I have known. 

But the symptoms that we see now, are result of a moral deterioration and a lost of couse, mental confusion, that come from some decades ago. 

Will we, eventually, correct course and impede further deterioration? That passes for a moral and mental healing and a new (or old) point of view. 

Well, you are an American @Regulus, and I don't know how old are you, but... have you noted that the US goverment has NEVER praised the Goverment of Mexico so much as in recent years?

That's why I don't care that Chile has better press in the USA than Mexico. The road to healing, passes over sharp critizism from the West AGAINST the gouverment of Mexico, not the other way around. 

Regards.

----------


## ^ lynx ^

I don't interact with Latin American in other forums... I just put trolls in his place.

And you're one of them, you followed me from the *loquo* forum (a spanish forum who was ruined by latin american trolls like you, retarded latin americans full of hate towards Spain). A forum where Eupedia used to be mentioned many times, btw.

You came here and suddenly a*****s like Trollhattan, hangman or mexiCarlitos also came here... all of them with the same arguments and obsession toward the same issues.

I am very glad that you posted this thread (and that video) so that all the forum can watch what kind of people you are: Childish, complexed, retarded, full of stupid frustrations and hate.

Reagrds.

----------


## ^ lynx ^

> That's what I say... it is one-sided, and biased. It is exactly the way the way many Spaniards are, and @Wilhelm and @Lynx are just examples of it.


STFU hypocryte.

Your butt hurts because I post JOURNALISTIC articles about Mexico's problems and other Latin American countries. You can't stand that... you're a little Goebbles who wants Maciamo to censor my threads.

Posting JOURNALISTIC ARTICLES from reputable sources, is not the same than posting ridiculous biased videos from youtube made by 12-years-old kids.

You're the only one here who hasn't stopped posting biased personal opinions about Spain and trolling in every thread related to my country.

Keep entertaining us with your self-esteem problems, Sirious/Reinaert/Carlitos/Trollhattan.

Regards.

----------


## Mycernius

Obvious trolling thread. Locked.

----------

